# Tried something different



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

well this is my second hollow grind. Not exactly happy with the blade finish and not exactly happy with the handle but oh well. I have been doing better about patience but I got a little excited on this one. 
1084 steel
Corny bolts
Stabilized beb from @manbuckwal

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (May 13, 2016)

I'd much rather see a new attempt that errs on the overexaggerated side than on the safe side because you learn more from risks and mistakes than from holding back. I suspect this is why you have improved as quickly as you have. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2016)

Looks interesting. Is it comfortable to hold?


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'd much rather see a new attempt that errs on the overexaggerated side than on the safe side because you learn more from risks and mistakes than from holding back. I suspect this is why you have improved as quickly as you have. Keep it up.


Somebody hacked Henry's phone.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks interesting. Is it comfortable to hold?


Yes. Just a tad off up front but pretty good espically for first try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 13, 2016)

Good effort Tony, you jumped out of your comfort zone and went with something new. 
i bet she cuts just fine

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 13, 2016)

It is different. Especially the weird proportioned handle. Blade looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 14, 2016)

It's good to try something new, I like your experiment with handle even tho it's not the same on both sides and I bet it's uncomfortable to hold but... you are getting better with each knife. Why always BEB ? Cmon, you got other woods. 
Keep it up and I think you can switch to knifemaking soon and ditch that girly stuff. 
Hope you approve my honesty. Shape of the knife is very good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2016)

It's a lot closer to the same than the pictures show. Is a tad off but pretty close. nit uncomfortable as I kept playing with it as I was shaping it. Beb in this one because I like beb. Well the girly stuff is what has bought about $5k of knive tools and no telling how many times that of other tools and wood so I don't expect to stop making girls stuff as girls
Spend way more money than guys and money buys more stuff for me to do more manly stuff. Making girly stuff don't mean I can't still lung somebody in the mouth. No sissy here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (May 14, 2016)

Like I said didn't want to offend you, I was joking on something and you want to lung me in the mouth. ?


----------



## Molokai (May 14, 2016)

Not sure what that means. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 14, 2016)

T(rans)clem seems a bit insecure this morning. I think I confused it with my compliment last night.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (May 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> It's a lot closer to the same than the pictures show. Is a tad off but pretty close. nit uncomfortable as I kept playing with it as I was shaping it. Beb in this one because I like beb. Well the girly stuff is what has bought about $5k of knive tools and no telling how many times that of other tools and wood so I don't expect to stop making girls stuff as girls
> Spend way more money than guys and money buys more stuff for me to do more manly stuff. Making girly stuff don't mean I can't still lung somebody in the mouth. No sissy here



Pheeeewww Tony's back at his keyboard again instead of that imposter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (May 14, 2016)

SENC said:


> T(rans)clem seems a bit insecure this morning. I think I confused it with my compliment last night.



Always wondered what the T really stood for...

Nice work on the knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Always wondered what the T really stood for...
> 
> Nice work on the knife!


As Paul Harvey used to say, "and now you know the rest of the story."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2016)

@Molokai i apologize. I woke up on wrong side of bed and just had someone tell me he didn't want to see my junky hairsticks so I not so politely told him to jump off a bridge and ended up almost having to whoop him but the chicken ran off. Some took your comment wrong and I am sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 14, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Not sure what that means. Lol


Me neither!


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Me neither!


Punch


----------



## robert flynt (May 14, 2016)

Well Tony, it is unique.


----------



## robert flynt (May 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Punch


Oh, I thought you were so flustered you misspelled slug!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Well Tony, it is unique.


I don't know why the picture makes it look so off but it isn't rally. Looking at it now. Had a friend ask me to make o e with finger grooves in side. It doesn't feel near as bad as it looks.i don't think this handle design will be an everyday design lol


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Oh, I thought you were so flustered you misspelled slug!


Maybe I had both words on my mind. Lol


----------



## Strider (May 16, 2016)

Good work Mr. T! Your blades have a good style to them. I particularly like the elongated ricasso. Looks handy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

